# Any groups around Lochearnhead, Balquhidder, Strathyre?



## Globalti (15 Aug 2020)

Life should settle down now and it's time I got out on the bike again. On Sunday 9th I saw a mixed group of about 15-20 riding down Route 7 towards Callander, which looked like my kind of group. Anybody know who they might have been?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2020)

Have you moved up there permanently now, away from your recent _neighbours-from-hell_?


----------



## snorri (15 Aug 2020)

Globalti said:


> On Sunday 9th I saw a mixed group of about 15-20 riding down Route 7 towards Callander, Anybody know who they might have been?


I don't know, but try asking on this thread ...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/irn-bru-scottish-blethering-thread.136915/


----------



## Slick (15 Aug 2020)

Globalti said:


> Life should settle down now and it's time I got out on the bike again. On Sunday 9th I saw a mixed group of about 15-20 riding down Route 7 towards Callander, which looked like my kind of group. Anybody know who they might have been?


Not sure but as my brother is over that side of the country I do go over that way from time to time. Maybe a bit more Callander, Aberfoyle rather than Lochearnhead, but if your as far south as that, it would be criminal not to do the Loch Katrine circuit including the Dukes pass. It's a cracking part of the world once you get to know your way about.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2020)

Globalti said:


> Life should settle down now and it's time I got out on the bike again. On Sunday 9th I saw a mixed group of about 15-20 riding down Route 7 towards Callander, which looked like my kind of group. Anybody know who they might have been?


I hope that number wasn’t all in a single group !

If adults make up all or part of the group, you can ride outdoors with those you live with or with four other households at any one time up to a maximum of five households of 15 people in total. Physical distancing must be maintained of at least two metres at all times from those in the other households.
Rides that would involve people from more than FIVE households are not permitted.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

I feel obliged to add the following update, effective since yesterday. Groups of up to 30 are now allowed.


> Phase 3 of Scottish Government’s Route Map through and out of the pandemic allows for an increase in group sizes for the purposes of recreational and structured club, coached and led activity from 24 August 2020.
> 
> Below is a summary of the key changes in Phase 3 for cycling in an outdoor environment:
> 
> ...


----------

